# Tashyboys tours



## Tashyboy (Oct 1, 2019)

Quick update.
Bloody hell San Francisco is expensive. $9.50 for a bowl of cereals for breakfast.
Anyway. It's a lovely City. Walked bloody miles and first holiday ave lost weight onðŸ˜Š. Met some belting folk. American telly is crap still. Got a taste for Languinitas beer. Off to Sausiloto tomorrow. Very strange. Listening to a couple rutting yesterday morning. Seems grunting like a moose for 10 seconds is the way to do it in the states. He made me look good.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 1, 2019)

Keep me coming Tashy ,looking forward to reading all of your exoits


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 1, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Quick update.
Bloody hell San Francisco is expensive. $9.50 for a bowl of cereals for breakfast.
Anyway. It's a lovely City. Walked bloody miles and first holiday ave lost weight onðŸ˜Š. Met some belting folk. American telly is crap still. Got a taste for Languinitas beer. Off to Sausiloto tomorrow. Very strange. Listening to a couple rutting yesterday morning. Seems grunting like a moose for 10 seconds is the way to do it in the states. He made me look good.
		
Click to expand...

Expensive food is a very good way to diet!
Enjoy.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 2, 2019)

Got a say goodbye to Frisco tomorrow and aloha to Hawaii. Anyway finished today with a bang. Ferry to Sausalito simply simply stunning day. Ticked every box. 4th time seeing dolphins in the bay. Sausalito is gorgeous. Rumour has it that Frisco can be foggy. Not seen a drop of it. Got a say I have never smelled so much cannabis In my life. Plus ave never seen so many folk on electric scooters. If they take off in blighty death rates will soar.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 2, 2019)

You are living the dream Tashy


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 2, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			You are living the dream Tashy 

Click to expand...

Trying to. Met a lovely lady from Korea who works in a Danish owned burger joint. Think she likes English humour. ðŸ˜Š
If cycling is your thing. Hiring a bike off" blazing saddles" and catching the ferry to Sausalito and riding Marn county is very very popular


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 4, 2019)

Been to Pearl Harbor today..laid a wreath at Arizonas anchor. Very moving place. Anyway met a young lady ( about 70 ) she was half Hawaian, half Japanese. Winnie was her name. We had a half hour natter about her mum, the war etc etc. How we laughed and learned. Then I met another woman whilst missis T had some eye cream put on. It's her husbands birthday, he is drunk, he is driving home, calling at a strip club on the way home " as you do" she said. I told her I got a cake for my birthday. Always said it's not the journey, but who shares it with you and who you meet.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 4, 2019)

So you joined the fella at the strip joint I take it


----------



## IanM (Oct 4, 2019)

Excellent, I did the trip San Fran/Hawaii in 2000..... great places... Go and play  Ko'olau Golf Club if you get the chance... it had the highest Slope index in the US at the time (might still)


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 5, 2019)

Where are you off to after Hawaii Tash ? I'm assuming it's Oz.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 5, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Where are you off to after Hawaii Tash ? I'm assuming it's Oz.
		
Click to expand...

Its 4 am and am off to sydney for three days to see lad then 10 days in Brisbane. Then four in 
singapore ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2019)

Not bad for a scabbing miner Tashy, enjoy lad.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Arthur would be proud
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I can't believe he brought up the S word, sacrilege ðŸ¤£


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Ooh I can't believe he brought up the S word, sacrilege ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, Tashy openly admitted he scabbed a picket line, hes not getting let off with his luxurious holidays too easy ðŸ˜‰


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			To be fair, Tashy openly admitted he scabbed a picket line, hes not getting let off with his luxurious holidays too easy ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Must have good pensions these miners .
He spends a lot of time out of the country lol.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 6, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



*Must have good pensions these miners .*
He spends a lot of time out of the country lol.
		
Click to expand...

Only the scabby ones ðŸ¤­


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 6, 2019)

So now we have landed in Sydney and met up with lad. Had a meal at 360 tower last night. Stunning and expensive. However it kicked off big style. A guy on a table farts, says he is sorry. Woman on next table takes offence, tips a jug of water over another woman's head and off it kicks. Oh joy of Joy's


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2019)

So you farted and your missus got drenched with water ðŸ¤£


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			So you farted and your missus got drenched with water ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
Sat at the side of a guy who was from Melbourne, thought of you. Anyway he had a drive down the Pacific coast and had a walk onto peebles beach and promptly got a bollockin ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 7, 2019)

Only had one day in Sydney, it's in me top five all time cities. Just love it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 9, 2019)

So am on me way to  Brisbane now. Theres just something about the aussie way of life that massively  impresses me. Some of the food is to die for. Not even mentioned the beers


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 9, 2019)

What beer do you recommend Tash?
I have to do a massive shopping run on Monday afternoon (Oz time) so I'm after inspiration


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 9, 2019)

Ave took a shine to four pines, but and this is a massive but. You are spoilt for choice. Ave just had a beer that's pumped through a glass tube 2ft tall 6" wide on the cou ter that's full of hops. Lordy flippin lordy. They don't sell beer in supermarkets, you have to go to a bottle shop ðŸ˜³
Enjoy me man.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			They don't sell beer in supermarkets, you have to go to a bottle shop ðŸ˜³
Enjoy me man.
		
Click to expand...

Wtf? 
What a stupid place ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 9, 2019)

My lad told me.about a bird out here. Commonly known as a " bin chicken". Scruffy looking sods they are. Great big long curved beaks. They are into everything.  Theres traffic everywhere and they just walk across streets like they don't care. They make me chuckle.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			So am on me way to  Brisbane now. Theres just something about the aussie way of life that massively  impresses me. Some of the food is to die for. Not even mentioned the beers
		
Click to expand...

Phileas Fogg springs to mind


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2019)

I think there may be a few tents from climate protestors in Tashy's front garden protesting about his world tour . Coal miner then frequent long haul flyer, you are a prime target.


----------



## Mudball (Oct 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			My lad told me.about a bird out here. Commonly known as a " bin chicken". Scruffy looking sods they are. Great big long curved beaks. They are into everything.  Theres traffic everywhere and they just walk across streets like they don't care. They make me chuckle.
		
Click to expand...

have you seen this.. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...gh-parody-Australia-s-unique-bin-chicken.html


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 10, 2019)

Mudball said:



			have you seen this.. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...gh-parody-Australia-s-unique-bin-chicken.html

Click to expand...

Brilliant, you have to see it to believe it cheers muddy ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 10, 2019)

48 hours until I fly out there mate, cant wait. The customer says it was 27 degrees the other day ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜Ž
Apologies for this massive showing off post ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think there may be a few tents from climate protestors in Tashy's front garden protesting about his world tour . Coal miner then frequent long haul flyer, you are a prime target.
		
Click to expand...

You know LT this holiday has been more of an adventure than owt else. Been flued up to the eyeballs til today. Me and missis T have been talking re our careers and pensions whilst here. 36 yrs mining from 16 to 52. She mentioned  when I did 93 days without a day off, and not seeing kids. Sadly now seeing more of grandkids than me own. 
That aside Oz is the highlight of me jols, just love the vibe. ANZAC square is amazing. The food and beer, lordy lordy. Brisbane, what a massive multi cultural society here. Missis T has read its Frocktober ðŸ˜–. Here for another 8 days, gonna bladder it down for 2 days and got a few rd trips planned Tashyboy is being enlightened. Although seeing 2ft lizards on the side walk still makes me jump.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			48 hours until I fly out there mate, cant wait. The customer says it was 27 degrees the other day ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜Ž
Apologies for this massive showing off post ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Read recently they had snow down there ðŸ˜. The guy on the plane said the golf courses down thee are amazing. Been to a brewery (falons) under the Brisbane bridge today. Oh bless ya. Looks like Oz could be playing the Aussies in the rugby.  That will be interesting being a brit in Oz. ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			48 hours until I fly out there mate, cant wait. The customer says it was 27 degrees the other day ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜Ž
Apologies for this massive showing off post ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Just a quick heads up, apparently its rutting season for the magpies, they are very territorial and attack people on bikes. So to defend yourself you put tie wraps on your helmet with the pointy bits sticking up. ðŸ˜³
Honest Google it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2019)

What is the exchange rate like out there for you? It is stinking everywhere else in the world, does it impact as much for you on this trip?


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just a quick heads up, apparently its rutting season for the magpies, they are very territorial and attack people on bikes. So to defend yourself you put tie wraps on your helmet with the pointy bits sticking up. ðŸ˜³
Honest Google it.
		
Click to expand...

Not just the Aussie ones, the ones in NZ were pretty viscous too


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2019)

Jeez, I wish I could retire aged 52. That ship has long since sailed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Jeez, I wish I could retire aged 52. That ship has long since sailed.
		
Click to expand...

Just cross a few picket lines mate ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What is the exchange rate like out there for you? It is stinking everywhere else in the world, does it impact as much for you on this trip?
		
Click to expand...

I've literally half an hour ago just got $885 for Â£502 which is about 1.77, not sure if that's better or worse than a few months ago.
At the same time I'm not really bothered as work is paying for it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just cross a few picket lines mate ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Tashy a scab?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tashy a scab?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently so, yes.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 10, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Apparently so, yes.
		
Click to expand...

Wow howâ€™d this come out?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wow howâ€™d this come out?
		
Click to expand...

Ages ago.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 10, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Ages ago.
		
Click to expand...

Missed that. 

Hope he gets food poisoning on his tours. 
Wouldnâ€™t be very welcome in Barnsley. 

Scab!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 10, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Missed that.

Hope he gets food poisoning on his tours.
Wouldnâ€™t be very welcome in Barnsley.

Scab!!!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£
I had to walk through the pickets at Silverwood pit every morning on my way to school.
Crazy times, specially when you see cars overturned and on fire down the road from your house ðŸ˜¯
I don't like the word "scab" but I see why some people used it as a word of hate back then, but also why people were forced to go into work to feed their kids.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What is the exchange rate like out there for you? It is stinking everywhere else in the world, does it impact as much for you on this trip?
		
Click to expand...

In essence LT, it's as Beezerk has mentioned. In all honesty the bottom line. In Oz the prices are not bad at all. 8 dollars for a bacon and egg roll with coffee. About Â£5. Yet $9 dollars.for cereals in San Fran which is mega expensive. San fran, your Bill's are eg, $60 dollars plus tax, plus gratuities of 20%. Here theres none of that. Last nights meal was two thai dishes, bottle of wine for Â£28. 
Re my 36 year pension, gotta.plan ahead boys, don't forget missis Ts NHS pension. Don't pee it up the wall and Bob's your uncle. ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜


----------



## 2blue (Oct 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Not bad for a scabbing miner Tashy, enjoy lad.
		
Click to expand...

Is this just another Thatcher's child enjoying the good-life??....  whilst Bonfires are still burning here


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 10, 2019)

2blue said:



			Is this just another Thatcher's child enjoying the good-life??....  whilst Bonfires are still burning here
		
Click to expand...

He's not Carol or Mark and its a bit early for bonfires.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I've literally half an hour ago just got $885 for Â£502 which is about 1.77, not sure if that's better or worse than a few months ago.
At the same time I'm not really bothered as work is paying for it 

Click to expand...

Just a quick heads up Bee, if there owt electrical you like check out the price in the UK, then whilst over in Oz check out JB hifi. Cheap as chips,plus you get 10% tax back at airport at TBS when you show receipt ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 10, 2019)

2blue said:



			Is this just another Thatcher's child enjoying the good-life??....  whilst Bonfires are still burning here
		
Click to expand...

Thatcher, clear throat and spit ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 10, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wow howâ€™d this come out?
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned it ðŸ‘


----------



## 2blue (Oct 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Ooh I can't believe he brought up the S word, sacrilege ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

WHAT!!.....  yeah gods, where's your heritage if you've just passed-over the 1890's Durham Lock-outs.....  never, never forget!!


----------



## 2blue (Oct 11, 2019)

2blue said:



			Is this just another Thatcher's child enjoying the good-life??....  whilst Bonfires are still burning here
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			He's not Carol or Mark and its a bit early for bonfires.
		
Click to expand...

Was lost on you.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 11, 2019)

10 days since "Tashyboy's Tour" began and not a single pic of the man himself in his speedos and crocs rig out, slacking Tashy lad. ðŸ˜


----------



## Neilds (Oct 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Missed that.

Hope he gets food poisoning on his tours.
Wouldnâ€™t be very welcome in Barnsley.

Scab!!!
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s face it, unless you are exactly like the people in Barnsley you arenâ€™t exactly made to feel at home!!!!

And I grew up in Barnsley, family still live there and visiting there at the weekend so can speak with some confidence


----------



## 2blue (Oct 11, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Letâ€™s face it, unless you are exactly like the people in Barnsley you arenâ€™t exactly made to feel at home!!!!

And I grew up in Barnsley, family still live there and visiting there at the weekend so can speak with some confidence
		
Click to expand...

To be admired is the Barnsley-brotherhood.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			10 days since "Tashyboy's Tour" began and not a single pic of the man himself in his speedos and crocs rig out, slacking Tashy lad. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Stu let me tell you its killing me. Never took so many photos. Missis T said the crocs stay at home ðŸ˜–
Been to koala sanctuary today. What place, so Interactive. Missis T had hold of a Koala. I had hold of a Roo and Emu. Totally blown away.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Stu let me tell you its killing me. Never took so many photos. *Missis T said the crocs stay at home* ðŸ˜–
Been to koala sanctuary today. What place, so Interactive. Missis T had hold of a Koala. I had hold of a Roo and Emu. Totally blown away.
		
Click to expand...

Has she allowed the speedos?? 

Go and buy a pair ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 11, 2019)

Gday bruce. ðŸ˜˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 11, 2019)

That Koala  didnâ€™t waste much time getting his mitts on Miss Ts bussoms ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			That Koala  didnâ€™t waste much time getting his mitts on Miss Ts bussoms ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Can't say what missis T said about the pervy Koala


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Gday bruce. ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Tashy! You're punching well above your weight nabbing a hot babe like Mrs T.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 11, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Letâ€™s face it, unless you are exactly like the people in Barnsley you arenâ€™t exactly made to feel at home!!!!

And I grew up in Barnsley, family still live there and visiting there at the weekend so can speak with some confidence
		
Click to expand...

True ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Crow (Oct 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Gday bruce. ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...

Are you the one with the green moustache?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 11, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Bloody hell Tashy! You're punching well above your weight nabbing a hot babe like Mrs T.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ am her toyboy


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 11, 2019)

Crow said:



			Are you the one with the green moustache?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 13, 2019)

A little drive down to the gold  coast today.  35 miles of pristine beach. Nice but not me fave place. However we ended up at Burleigh head and the views once more up the gold coast were simply stunning, watching the surf board dudes doing there stuff. Finished off by pi king up a couple of pies from the world famous "Yatala pies" ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 15, 2019)

What a stonking day its been. Had a drive down to Byron bay today then worked our way back to Brisbane. Could easily spend a couple of days in Byron bay. Gorgeous town and beach. Called into  Brunswick heads and again just lovely. Finished off at Coolangata which is very nice but odd. It has two time zones with an hour's difference. What does that mean. 2 new years eve parties. Been a fantastic day.
However. Me and missis T finished the night off in an Italian restaurant. Now I had noticed on tv that Brisbane is hosting some disabled games. So at the end of the night, I popped off to the toilets for a number 1. Now in my life i have never had a conversation with a person who has downs syndrome. Just never happened. Tonight I had my first..except he was french. He was lovely, he never stopped.smiling whilst we were both " relieving ". In all honesty I felt  outta my comfort zone. Not coz he had downs or i felt  threatened. I dont speak bloody french.
After a couple of mins I went out and waited for Missis T. She came out and said " what". Apparently I had " a puzzled  look.on my face".  I told her what's what. Anyway I went to the table where the guy had come from and said to a french woman , " pardon madame, speak englese". Thank god she did. I had a natter re what had gone off In  the toilets. I didn't want to come across as ignorant. She laughed and said no problems and explained they were not athletes but supporters. I wished them well and went on our way. I asked missis T re has she spoke to downs syndrome people through nursing..she has spoken to countless and mentioned how enthusiastic they are in hobbies and subjects they love. He certainly was enthusiastic about swimming.
Anyway another lovely day where the destinations and places we have been to were fantastic, but not as fantastic as the people we have met.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 15, 2019)

Keep the reports coming Tashy, they are great reading and it sounds like you are really enjoying yourself


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 16, 2019)

Today missis T fancied a chill out at the beach. So we went to the "street beach" on the south side of the river. It was apparantly a dump of an area that was used for expo 1988. It was regenerated and quite frankly is awesome both during the day and night time. The beach must be one of the best street  beaches in the world. They have lifeguards there. Which may seem a bit extreme  as the pool is 20-25 yard width. However an oriental woman started drowning and said guard jumps on his board and is there in seconds. It was brilliant. I asked said bulging speedo hero " does that happen often". "All the time he said". ðŸ˜³
Anyway tomorrow am meeting Yen. She is Chinese and moved next door to Mr and Missis Tash back in the nineties when she was about 7. She is lovely. Anyway I contacted her a couple of days ago and we are going over to see her and her baby. I asked how her mum is, Lucy. She is also in Brizzie and am seeing her as well..boom. 
Gonna be a stonka.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Today missis T fancied a chill out at the beach. So we went to the "street beach" on the south side of the river. It was apparantly a dump of an area that was used for expo 1988. It was regenerated and quite frankly is awesome both during the day and night time. The beach must be one of the best street  beaches in the world. They have lifeguards there. Which may seem a bit extreme  as the pool is 20-25 yard width. However an oriental woman started drowning and said guard jumps on his board and is there in seconds. It was brilliant. I asked said bulging speedo hero " does that happen often". "All the time he said". ðŸ˜³
Anyway tomorrow am meeting Yen. She is Chinese and moved next door to Mr and Missis Tash back in the nineties when she was about 7. She is lovely. Anyway I contacted her a couple of days ago and we are going over to see her and her baby. I asked how her mum is, Lucy. She is also in Brizzie and am seeing her as well..boom.
Gonna be a stonka.
		
Click to expand...

While youâ€™re in Brisbane, see if you can get a boat trip out to Peel Island.
Youâ€™d love it.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 16, 2019)

Hey Tashy, have you hear the story in the news about the poo jogger in Sydney?


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 16, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Gday bruce. ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...

How did you think up the name Tashyboy?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Hey Tashy, have you hear the story in the news about the poo jogger in Sydney? 

Click to expand...

No what's that. ðŸ˜³although I can imagine ðŸ¤£


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			How did you think up the name Tashyboy?
		
Click to expand...

Gotta pick me coat up in an hour. Told the woman in the shop that the person in the shop that's saving it will get a special cuddle. She said Bruce will like that. ðŸ˜³


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			While youâ€™re in Brisbane, see if you can get a boat trip out to Peel Island.
Youâ€™d love it.
		
Click to expand...

Got today and tomorrow left. Nowt planned tomorrow. Will have a look.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 17, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			No what's that. ðŸ˜³although I can imagine ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Some woman jogger has been dropping logs in the sydney area . Heard it on the radio on Tuesday, the media over here is great, no holds barred, say what you mean type stuff, such a refreshing change from all that pc ballox back home.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Hey Tashy, have you hear the story in the news about the poo jogger in Sydney? 

Click to expand...

The phantom crapper, when you gotta go you gotta go, like when I played at Tyneside ðŸ˜–


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Some woman jogger has been dropping logs in the sydney area . Heard it on the radio on Tuesday, the media over here is great, no holds barred, say what you mean type stuff, such a refreshing change from all that pc ballox back home.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a story the other day where a guy has been a scamming rich women. The host said we have  caught up with the " illegitimate child". I had to rewind the telly.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2019)

Another Brill day up mount Tamborine. Met Yen and Lucy ex Chinese neighbours, Yen has an 8 month kid born through IVF. She likes me. Had a fantastic catch up. Saw some Aussie Roo and snake road kill ðŸ˜³ and the mother of all electrical storms with wonderful wind and rain to match. 
Me and Missis T have had a natter and realise were getting old. We have seen some fantastic sites this last few weeks but catching up with family and friends we have not seen for decades has topped it off. Gonna start a blog re Oz when I get back. ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 17, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Another Brill day up mount Tamborine.
		
Click to expand...

Ahem, my family live in Tamborine


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 17, 2019)

ðŸŽ¶hey Mr tambourine Man play a song for meðŸŽ¶


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Ahem, my family live in Tamborine 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜Šsmall world. We went in the German clock shop whilst up an Australian mountain. They dont work in there do they. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			ðŸŽ¶hey Mr tambourine Man play a song for meðŸŽ¶
		
Click to expand...

Lost count how many times.me.and missis T sang that ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm not jealous of you at all Tashy ,but my Mrs keeps asking why I'm turning a shade of green..
 Keep living the dream mate


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 18, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			I'm not jealous of you at all Tashy ,but my Mrs keeps asking why I'm turning a shade of green..
 Keep living the dream mate

Click to expand...

Bit of a downer today, packing bags to get ready for tomorrows flight. Had a little drive today to Manly harbour. Very nice, then had a drive down to Cleveland. Lordy flippin lordy. Omg how the rich live. Stumbled across a place called 'Raby bay".  Joy of Joy's. One lest swaree in  brizzie tonight then onto Singapore tomorrow. Ave a feeling Beezerk will get smashed tonight. ðŸ˜Š
Missis T has just said tomorrows hotel.room is a " mystery room". ðŸ˜³
Time for a prayer me finks


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 18, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave a feeling Beezerk will get smashed tonight. ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

Quiet one tonight mate, got taken out by the AirBnb owners to a local bar last night so I've had my fill for the week  
I'm meeting an old mate tomorrow and he's giving me the official Melbourne tour and then onto some bars I think, need to be fresh for that


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh, and there's a food and wine festival on in the next suburb on Sunday, the customer is taking me there and apparently it's just a massive pi$$ up 
My liver is groaning already and I'm not even a week in


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Oh, and there's a food and wine festival on in the next suburb on Sunday, the customer is taking me there and apparently it's just a massive pi$$ up 
My liver is groaning already and I'm not even a week in 

Click to expand...

I knew it ðŸ˜Š
Tashyboys gone all adventurous tonight. Japanese. First one ever, summats called sizzling wagyu beef. With a couple of sapporos


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 18, 2019)

Flippin  eck that beef was gorgeous. An al tell you summat else, the japanese know how to cook rice. That's the best chinese ave ever had. ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 18, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Flippin  eck that beef was gorgeous. An al tell you summat else, the japanese know how to cook rice. That's the best chinese ave ever had. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

However there ice cream is more balls than walls. ðŸ˜–


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

So here I am last night of me world wide jaunt iand am in Singapore. Back to Blighty tomorrow. There are parts of Singapore that are 5 star stunning. Other parts well it's a dump. Done a river cruise and 3 x big bus tours around the City and seen a fair bit. The forest in the sky bit is amazing. It truly is. The hotel with the boat on the roof just wow. But no litter, immaculate etc er no it's like most far east countries only stinking richer. The shopping malls are a womans dream and again claim your tax back at the airport if you spend over $Singapore100 dollars which is about Â£55. Missed the F1 grand prix and al bet it sounded amazing. Been a blast these last 3 and a half weeks and ave met some amazing folk, oh ah the latest being " Evan" a yank sailor from Austin Texas. Real nice lad he was.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2019)

So at this moment in time I should be on my last flight to Manchester. However in true tashyboy fashion it's gone  tits up.  Our flight was 3/4 hrs late leaving Singapore. Which meant we had 15 mins to get a connecting flight. However the award winning Qatar airways dont give a shit and made no attempt to get 7 of us on the next flight..even though they said they would on the plane. Looks like the woman who is on an emergency flight to see her dad who's dying may not well make it, I kid you not. So 2 hours later am still stuck at the airport. This place, country is in for a massive wake up call at the world cup.
To$$ers.
Rant over.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2019)

Not dont get me wrong  coz  ave only been in Doha for 6 hours. However its come home to me a little bit more now ave seen this dust bowl. How the bloody hell did they get the world  cup. Someone is gonna die running round for 90 mins in this heat.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Not dont get me wrong  coz  ave only been in Doha for 6 hours. However its come home to me a little bit more now ave seen this dust bowl. How the bloody hell did they get the world  cup. Someone is gonna die running round for 90 mins in this heat.
		
Click to expand...

I would think that a lot of football organisations are counting a lot of dollars at the moment Tashy .


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 22, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			I would think that a lot of football organisations are counting a lot of dollars at the moment Tashy .
		
Click to expand...

Being a citeh man I suspect Tashy is well versed in the magic powers of brown envelopes ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ‘...


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Being a citeh man I suspect Tashy is well versed in the magic powers of brown envelopes ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ‘...
		
Click to expand...

So eighties, electronic transfers now  a days ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			I would think that a lot of football organisations are counting a lot of dollars at the moment Tashy .
		
Click to expand...

Got back to doha airport, Doha is a building site.


----------

